
Lawyer and Author Objects to Google Book Deal - mjfern
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/08/19/technology/internet/19google.html
======
wlievens
I had to read that title 5 times to parse it. Don't capitalize verbs :-)

~~~
AndrewO
Me too! I seriously thought that this was going to be a howto about some new
Google API called Book Deal that had Lawyer and Author objects until I saw it
was on nytimes.

